# Wie oft muss das Wasser durch den Filter?



## frumi (18. Juni 2012)

hallo erstmal
Ich bin neu hier und hab schon Rauchwolken aus den Ohren schlagen. Ich hab schon soviel unterschiedliches gelesen und mir sind die Fachausdrücke nur so um die Ohren geflogen. Hiiilfe.
Ich hab schon lange einen kleinen Teich mit Fischen. Wasser super klar allerdings Fadenalgen. die allerdings kommen von meiner spärlichen Bepflanzung denke ich.
Nun plane ich für das nächste Frühjahr die Aktion Koiteich. Er soll etwa 32000L haben ca. 6x4 m. 
Ich würde gerne bei meiner Filtertechnik bleiben da sie wie ich sehe bestens funktioniert. Ich werde ihn halt nur in etwas größerer Formanlegen . Nun meine Frage an alle Spezialisten hier im Forum.
Wie oft sollte das Wasser am Tag komplett gefiltert werden ? Also wie groß muß die Pumpe sein um das Wasser dementsprechend durch den Filter zu befördern?

Ich bedanke mich schonmal für alle guten Tipps auch für die die mich noch mehr verwirren.


----------



## Zacky (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie oft muss das Wasser durch den Filter?*

Hallo Frumi 

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum und ich habe mal deinen Thread wieder hoch geholt. Scheinbar ist er damals irgendwie untergegangen, aber das soll uns nicht davon abhalten, jetzt was dazu zu sagen...

Wie ich jetzt aus deinem Beitrag lese hast du jetzt einen Teich mit Fischen. Ist ja schon schön und macht ja auch Freude! Oder!? Wieviel Fisch und was für Fisch beherbergt dein Teich denn? Stimmt die Größe von 2500 l oder hast du eine 0 vergessen!? Du willst ihn ja jetzt auf 32000 ausgebaut haben. Das wäre ja im Vergleich zum jetzigen Teich eine Veränderung in riesigen Dimensionen.

Aber weiter im Thema - Aktion Koiteich.

Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass du bereits Kois hast und diese auch in dem Teich leben, der jetzt da ist, daher auch die Frage nach der wirklichen Literzahl. Welche Technik hast du denn jetzt dran am Teich, dass du schreibst, das du bei deiner Filtertechnik bleiben willst und zufrieden bist!? 

Es ist mittlerweile immer empfehlenswert einen Fischteich, insbesondere für Kois, mit Bodenabläufen auszustatten. Das Filtervolumen sollte je nach Vorfilterung zwischen 5 - 10 % des Teichvolumes betragen. Soll also heißen, dass der Filter selbst dann etwa 2500 -3000 l haben sollte. Die reine Umwälzung des Teichvolumens regelt sich nach deinen Bedürfnissen zu Sichtverhältnissen im Teich und dem Aufbau deiner Filterung. (z.Bsp. Bachläufe, Filtergräben, Pflanzenfilter, Biofilter etc.). Was ich bisher so weiß, liegt die Umwälzrate bei alle 1-2 Stunden. Das heißt dein Volumen sollte alle Stunde bzw. alle 2 Stunden einmal komplett den Filter durchlaufen. Aber wie gesagt, es gibt auch andere Erfahrungen, die vom Teichaufbau, Besatzdichte und vieler kleinerer anderer Faktoren abhängig sind.


----------



## Joerg (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie oft muss das Wasser durch den Filter?*

Hallo Frumi ,
:Willkommen2

es hängt stark davon ab, was sonst noch im Teich ist und wie hoch der Besatz an Koi ist.
Meist wird mit 12-24 facher täglicher Umwälzung geplant. Bei moderatem Besatz ist das rein für die biologische Filterung viel.
Was aber bei erhöhtem Durchsatz deutlich zunimmt ist die Wasserklarheit.
Das ist meist erwünscht, damit man die Koi auch gut sehen kann.


----------

